# Who had / has this machine?



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

If you still have it could you please PM us about it?
Thanks, Joe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I had it. Gave to a cousin to sell, but she had not.
I'll ask her about it.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I can get it back if you want it.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I was going to say Angie had it! She has a picture of me threading it on her facebook account. We had so much fun playing with it. The repairman found out it was sold by Sears and was made in Italy.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Angie,

When you first posted about a couple years (?) ago I was fascinated with it.
Last year some time I thought you offered it to us, but after responding with a yes, we never heard back from you.
If your cousin hasn't sold it, and doesn't want it, I'm still interested. 

Joe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I thought we never got the shipping settled.

Yes you can still have it. 
Send me your address via PM. But, I want to hear what you do with it, cause it's neat. And I think you can do something.

Angie


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> I thought we never got the shipping settled.
> 
> Yes you can still have it.
> Send me your address via PM. But, I want to hear what you do with it, cause it's neat. And I think you can do something.
> ...


Angie,

Well, somehow, something slipped by the wayside.
I'll PM you in a few minutes.

Joe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

We now have a plan. this is good.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Yep, and I'm waiting to get my hands on this machine. It is the only one like it I've seen. Should be fun to work with.

Joe


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Looks like the deLorean of sewing machines. Back to the Future, anyone?


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Chixarecute said:


> Looks like the deLorean of sewing machines. Back to the Future, anyone?


Doesn't it though? When I first saw the pics of this machine I was fascinated. It's set up totally different than any other machine I've ever worked with. 
It's gonna be fun to make something with it.

Joe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep, it is different.
I've never seen one either. Best information said it was from 1991. It's computerized, and does sew, just not up for a lot of sewing the repair guy said when looking at it.

So, I'll be watching the development of it, once Joe gets hold of it and tweaks on it.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Angie,

Is there an owners manual with it?
If not, what is the Sears model #? ###-#######
With that I can maybe find one.

Joe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't think we found an owners manual online, and I didn't get one out of the house I was getting stuff from. Only had one afternoon to raid a stuffed sewing room.

I don't remember the kenmore model number.
I wonder if an old post about when I first got it, if I posted it here.

But I'm planning on picking it up from cousin's house this weekend and getting it shipped.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/questions/117616-download-manual-kenmore-sensor-70-sewing-machine

found this, but I think this is a 100 not a 70.

http://search-pdf-books.com/kenmore-sensor-sew-70-model-385-sewing-machine-users-manual-pdf/

Try those on for help. 

I cannot open those from this computer, so I don't know for sure. I may try at lunch with my little laptop.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Angie,

I'll check out the links you gave me.

Do you remember which part that was bad on this machine?
I've got a local guy that's pretty decent on parts and pieces.

Joe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I thought I'd have it back this weekend, but cousin says today.

And the shaft from one side to the other the hole it goes in has some wear and it makes the shaft wobbly. I think that's the way it was described. 

If cc comes along, she can tell more as she took it to her sewing repair person that just cleaned it and did nothing else to it.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Well that gives me an idea where to look when it gets here.

I checked with Sears parts and there are many parts still available for that machine. Perhaps I'll get lucky.

Joe


----------

